# Fehler '}' expected Reihe 12 wieso?



## Angel07 (3. Nov 2011)

```
public class Gaus {

	public static void main (String[]args) {
		int zahl = 5;
		int ergebnis = 1;
			for (int i = 1; i <= zahl; i++)
			{
			ergebnis += i;
			{
	System.out.println (zahl+"! = " +ergebnis);
	}
}
```

Warum die Fehlermeldung?

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Nov 2011)

Schau dir mal Zeile 9 an. Um solche Fehler zu lokalisieren, hilft es manchmal, die [c]{[/c]-Klammern zu zählen und danach die [c]}[/c]-klammern separat ebenfalls zu zählen. Wenn die Werte nicht übereinstimmen, dann hast du etwas vergleichbares wie oben.


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Nov 2011)

Moin,

manchmal hilft auch sauberes Formatieren 


```
// ##########################
public class Gaus 
{
    public static void main (String[]args) 
    {
        int zahl = 5;
        int ergebnis = 1;
        for (int i = 1; i <= zahl; i++)
        {
            ergebnis += i;
            {
                System.out.println (zahl+"! = " +ergebnis);
            }
        }
// ##########################
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Nov 2011)

Ich würde meinen auf Zeile 9 gehört ein } hin statt ein {


----------



## Angel07 (4. Nov 2011)

Danke!!! Jetzt gehts...Ich muss mich erst mal an die Klammern gewöhnen. Aber irgendwie logisch...DANKE euch


----------



## Andi_CH (7. Nov 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde meinen auf Zeile 9 gehört ein } hin statt ein {



Hab ich mich verzählt oder hat der Code geändert?
Also für die "Nachwelt" ;-)

Zeile 11 ein } ...


----------



## faetzminator (8. Nov 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> manchmal hilft auch sauberes Formatieren



Und was sollen die Kommentare zu dem beitragen :bae: ?

```
// ##########################
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Nov 2011)

Moin,



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Und was sollen die Kommentare zu dem beitragen :bae: ?
> 
> ```
> // ##########################
> ```



zum Beispiel den Anfang und Ende darstellen ???:L :autsch:


----------



## faetzminator (8. Nov 2011)

Ach so, ich dachte immer man beginnt mit dem Klassen- oder Methodenheader und hört mit [c]}[/c] wieder auf :bae: Aber da kann natürlich jeder machen, was er will


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Nov 2011)

Moin,



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Ach so, ich dachte immer man beginnt mit dem Klassen- oder Methodenheader und hört mit [c]}[/c] wieder auf :bae: Aber da kann natürlich jeder machen, was er will



Warum sollte ich hier bei einem zuvor geposteten Codeschnipsel wohl einen Methodenheader einfügen ???:L 

Es ging ja wohl nur um die Verdeutlichung der falschen Klammerung :bae:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## faetzminator (8. Nov 2011)

Einen Klassenheader 

```
public class Gaus {
```
Aber ist ja auch egal  Ich hoffe einfach, dass du das sonst nicht so "hervorhebst" - aber wie bereits gesagt, das wär sowieso deine Sache.


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Nov 2011)

Moin,



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Einen Klassenheader


Meinetwegen ... auch gut ...



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe einfach, dass du das sonst nicht so "hervorhebst" - aber wie bereits gesagt, das wär sowieso deine Sache


Drücke ich mich so unklar aus ? :shock:
Ich wollte dem TO lediglich zeigen, wo sein Codeschnipsel aufhört und dass er so sieht, dass dort entweder Klammern fehlen oder (wie in diesem Fall) eine Klammer falsch gesetzt ist ..... :noe:

Worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------

